# Brie,pear pizza



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

_My oldest daughter just showed up with a pizza! This is so tasty and makes a great appy._
_saute pear slices in butter til golden, put browned pears on a plate and add more butter to the pan, 1-2 pears, 4 Tab. butter, divide the butter preheat your oven to 500 brush your pizza dough with the butter, put on pizza pan and place strips of prosciutto on top, spread some arugula all over the top of the posciutto or use greens you prefer, Then put sliced brie on top of the greens, scatter the pears on top of the brie, place in oven and bake til cheese is fully melted...Let rest a few minutes before cutting, then enjoy, I'm going to go get another slice _
_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness... this sounds just delish!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness... this sounds just delish!


Pds, thanks
I 've found I enjoy pears much better cooked than raw! This pizza is great. By golly, my girls are learning.. There is hope 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2007)

lol.. now if only my son would!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. now if only my son would!


I know, boys   I got lucky with my two, both the boys can whip up great meals..Michael, makes a better cioppino than I do and Tony, does wonders on the grill..The girls would rather eat it than cook it..Go figure 

kadesma


----------



## MJ (Mar 4, 2007)

This sounds really good Kadesma, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candocook (Mar 4, 2007)

That really does sound good.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 4, 2007)

What variety of pears did she use?  We have about eight different kinds.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> What variety of pears did she use? We have about eight different kinds.


StirBlue, 
my daughter doesn't know one pear from another, but the ones she used were just bosc...I would think though that those crispy asian pears would be wonderful in this pizza,,They are not real sweet, and have a crispness to them almost like an apple.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

MJ said:
			
		

> This sounds really good Kadesma, thanks for sharing!


You're welcome MJ.. This was really great.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> That really does sound good.


Thanks candocook,
We all really enjoyed it. Even the little guys ate some and finished their pieces..

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!  I can't wait to make this!  cj - I love Asian pears - they would also be good.  YUM cj - this one perked my ears up!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!!! I can't wait to make this! cj - I love Asian pears - they would also be good. YUM cj - this one perked my ears up!


Elf, 
I'm iffy with pears, like them but will go to other fruits first. Until I tasted this today..I love it. It's not super sweet and the mix of the pears and the brie is terrific with the arugula..Hope you get a chance to try it too.

cj


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 5, 2007)

Gosh, that sounds really yummy!!  However, I have to hide the pear slices pretty well so that DH does not see them as he hates fruit in dishes.


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 5, 2007)

WOW!!!I'm going to print this out-bat my eyes at Jimmy and say "Make this please!"  LOve and energy, Vicki


----------



## cjs (Mar 5, 2007)

love this combination also - haven't done it forever so thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> love this combination also - haven't done it forever so thanks for the reminder!!


Isn't it great cjs?  I just loved it. Have you tried making it with other fruits? I want to make another one sometime soon, and would like to try other spring and summer fruits when they come into season.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> WOW!!!I'm going to print this out-bat my eyes at Jimmy and say "Make this please!"  LOve and energy, Vicki


Vicki,
once he tastes it, you won't even have to bat your eyes  I hope he hustles  to the store and makes one for the two of you..Even Cade, Carson and Ethan loved it and little Livi had several bites and smacked her lips 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Gosh, that sounds really yummy!! However, I have to hide the pear slices pretty well so that DH does not see them as he hates fruit in dishes.


Oh nuts boufa,
you're gonna have to make one just for you  No kidding, make a  pizza dough recipe, use part of the dough and freeze the rest, and make a mini  one for your lunch or your dessert..It doesn't have extra sugar just the sweetness of the pears, I'd have another one today if I had time to make some dough first.

kadesma


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 5, 2007)

Kad, I will risk it!  Will make for two and if DH likes the taste so much the better.  If not, it will be my gain! Thanks for sharing a nice recipe!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Kad, I will risk it! Will make for two and if DH likes the taste so much the better. If not, it will be my gain! Thanks for sharing a nice recipe!


Your welcome boufa,
enjoy 

kadesma


----------



## lulu (Mar 5, 2007)

It sounds wonderful!

Recipes I love the most here at DC are things I would never have thought of...and this really is one of those!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> It sounds wonderful!
> 
> Recipes I love the most here at DC are things I would never have thought of...and this really is one of those!


I know what you mean lulu. When my daughter walked in and said fire up the oven, I was a little skeptical.. But, this was one of those you have to try it things and I'm glad I did.

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Elf,
> I'm iffy with pears, like them but will go to other fruits first. Until I tasted this today..I love it. It's not super sweet and the mix of the pears and the brie is terrific with the arugula..Hope you get a chance to try it too.
> 
> cj



cj,

This sounds like it would make a good salad too - just use a simple red wine vinaigrette and toss everything together.  My usual pear salad has blue cheese in it - but I love the idea of the brie instead.  And arugula rocks as far as I'm concerned!!!  You could even toss in some pizza crust croutons - I guess you'd call this salad a deconstructed pizza???? 

I bet if you don't have pears but have Granny Smith apples they would work too.


----------



## mish (Mar 5, 2007)

Kads, love it! Have to go buy some pears. Thank you for another winner!  Love stuffed pears as well, ricotta & walnuts or cream cheese/chocolate chips & chocolate syrup w a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Mmmmm Pears


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Kads, love it! Have to go buy some pears. Thank you for another winner!  Love stuffed pears as well, ricotta & walnuts or cream cheese/chocolate chips & chocolate syrup w a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Mmmmm Pears


Thanks Mish,
this is nice, it makes a great appy as well as a wonderful spring or summer lunch..Those stuffed pears with ricotta, walnuts and cream cheese, sound yummy.

kadesma


----------



## cjs (Mar 6, 2007)

other variations to think about - had some l/o  crab (now that's sacrireligeous, isn't it????) an sprinkled that on - yum. Also, minced serrano chilis are good sprinkled over.

One place I seem to get the best ideas for fruit + pizzas is looking up quesadilla recipes - great combinations there for pizza and so many include fruits.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> cj,
> 
> This sounds like it would make a good salad too - just use a simple red wine vinaigrette and toss everything together. My usual pear salad has blue cheese in it - but I love the idea of the brie instead. And arugula rocks as far as I'm concerned!!! You could even toss in some pizza crust croutons - I guess you'd call this salad a deconstructed pizza????
> 
> I bet if you don't have pears but have Granny Smith apples they would work too.


Boy, when I posted this, I'd never had it before so didn't even think about other things to do with it...Now, I've ore ideas to keep me busy through the summer Yup, deconstructed pizza, good idea there elf 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> other variations to think about - had some l/o crab (now that's sacrireligeous, isn't it????) an sprinkled that on - yum. Also, minced serrano chilis are good sprinkled over.
> 
> One place I seem to get the best ideas for fruit + pizzas is looking up quesadilla recipes - great combinations there for pizza and so many include fruits.


I like the idea of the serrano peppers cjs..I never even thought about quesadilla recipes..Hummm, will go hunting..Thanks 
kadesma


----------

